# wieviel Fische im Teich ????



## hrstatler (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo ihr lieben,
wir haben mal eine Frage über die Menge von Fischen im Teich.
Hier unser Teich :
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4959

Wir haben so ca 15 Goldfische im Teich, dazu __ Molche und hin und wieder auch __ Frösche.
Nun die Frage : Wie viel Goldfische sollten wir im Teich haben und wie schnell vermehren sie sich.Wir denken unsere 15 haben es schon lange nicht mehr gemacht  

Danke für eure Tipp´s


----------



## jochen (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: wieviel Fische im Teich ????*

Hallo,

kurze, knappe Antwort,

ich denke dein Teich ist gut besetzt... 

lasse es erst mal so.


----------



## tomz (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wieviel Fische im Teich ????*

Normalerweiße vermehren sich Goldfische wie eine Plage und ich würde sagen du lässt die Goldfische erstmal so in deinem Teich, wenn es einmal zu viele werden dan setz einfach einen Barsch ein 

Gruß
tomz


----------



## R8. (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieviel Fische im Teich ????*

hahahaha des is ne gute antowrt setzt einfach einen barsch rein


----------



## Fluni81 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieviel Fische im Teich ????*

..die Frage interessiert ich auch genauer..von  meinen andren Tieren kenn ich das nämlich, das man zB bei Kaninchen pro Kaninchen 2 Quadratmeter Platz haben sollte..gibt es sowas auf Fische umgerechnet auch?


----------



## scholzi (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieviel Fische im Teich ????*

Hi Antje und Felix
Habt ihr garnicht mitbekommen, dass der Fred 3 Jahre alt ist....:smoki
@ Antje
ich sag mal nein.......Grund: Eng ist ein dehnbarer Begriff.....


----------



## herbi (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieviel Fische im Teich ????*

Servus Goldfischsammler,...

ich denke das mit dem __ Barsch ist ne gute Lösung,....

Nur solltet ihr einen "__ Flußbarsch" da einsetzen,...da dieser auch "Winterfest" ist,....

Goldfische an sich sind sehr gebährfreudig,...darum heißt es aufpassen das es nicht zu viele werden,..solange es die FA mitmacht spricht nichts dagegen das sie popen,...*Wasserwerte sind bei Überbesatz wöchentlich zu messen,...!!!*

*Manche Tierhandlungen nehmen die Tiere sogar für kleines Geld ab,....!*


----------



## Christine (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieviel Fische im Teich ????*

Was haben denn die Finanzämter gegen Goldfischnachwuchs???


----------



## herbi (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieviel Fische im Teich ????*

oops



*FA = FILTERANLAGE*


----------



## heiko-rech (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieviel Fische im Teich ????*

Hallo,


herbi schrieb:


> Nur solltet ihr einen "__ Flußbarsch" da einsetzen,...da dieser auch "Winterfest" ist,....


Meine beiden __ Sonnenbarsche haben sich ebenfalls als sehr Robust und Winterfest erwiesen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Fluni81 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieviel Fische im Teich ????*



scholzi schrieb:


> Hi Antje und Felix
> Habt ihr garnicht mitbekommen, dass der Fred 3 Jahre alt ist....:smoki
> @ Antje
> ich sag mal nein.......Grund: Eng ist ein dehnbarer Begriff.....




Ja aber das macht doch nüscht das der Thread so alt ist..dafür hat man ja ein Archiv


Ah, ich dachte sowas auf soundsoviel Kubikmeter Wasser kommen max soundsoviele Fische..in der Art


----------



## Christine (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieviel Fische im Teich ????*

Hi Antje,

das kannst Du vielleicht mit Kaninchen oder so machen. 

Aber es gibt bei den Fischen einfach zu viele unterschiedliche Kriterien. Zum Beispiel das Schwimmverhalten: Orfen wollen große Oberlfächen, __ Störe können nicht rückwärts, Welse liegen meistens eher rum. Auch ist es ein Unterschied ob ich eine __ Goldelritze mit 6 cm oder einen großen Koi mit 60 cm habe - aber beides ist 1 Fisch! 

Du verstehst, was ich meine? Teich ist halt NICHT Becken bauen, Wasser rein, Fische rein, fertig.


----------



## beaune (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieviel Fische im Teich ????*

Ich war gestern im Gartencenter und habe 5 Bitterlinge gekauft. Da ich auch keinen Überbesatz will, fragte ich den Verkäufer, ob es da eine Berechnung gäbe und er meinte:

pro cm Fisch (ausgehend von der Endlänge natürlich) sollte man 2 Liter Wasser rechnen...

   :shock

Bei einem Teich mit 9000 l wären das 4500 cm, also 45 m??? Da kann ja was nicht stimmen, oder? Aber grundsätzlich fände ich so eine Faustregel auch nicht schlecht!

Viele Grüße

beaune (Petra)


----------



## Eugen (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieviel Fische im Teich ????*

Hallo Petra,
es gibt halt, wie bei den Säugetieren, auch bei den Fischen sehr verschiedene Arten.
In 100 Litern hat ein __ Moderlieschen üppig Platz, bei einem ausgewachsenen Koi wird es schon eng, von einem Hai oä. ganz zu schweigen. 
Für ein Kaninchen mögen 2m² in Ordnung sein, ein Elefant - obwohl auch ein Säugetier - bekommt da sicherlich Platzangst. 

Das ist nun mal so und deshalb wird es immer wieder bezüglich der Haltung von Fischen unterschiedliche Ansichten geben.
Ich persönlich halte meine Teiche fischfrei,somit kein Problem mit irgendwelchen Faustregeln.


----------



## heiko-rech (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieviel Fische im Teich ????*

Hallo,


beaune schrieb:


> pro cm Fisch (ausgehend von der Endlänge natürlich) sollte man 2 Liter Wasser rechnen...


Das gibt man immer wieder mal bei Aquarien an. Bei einem Teich geht diese Formel aber voll ins Auge. Du solltest den Händler oder zumindest den Verkäufer wechseln.


beaune schrieb:


> Aber grundsätzlich fände ich so eine Faustregel auch nicht schlecht!


Das wird so nicht funktionieren, da ja die unterschiedlichen Fischarten auch unterschiedliche Bedürfnisse haben. Es gibt schwimmfreudige Fische, die viel Platz brauchen und welche die weniger schwimmen und mit einem kleineren Teich gut klar kommen. Dann spielt auch die Gruppengröße eine Rolle. Es gibt Einzelgänger und Fische, die lieber in großen Gruppen unterwegs sind.

Am besten beginnst du mit wenigen Fischen. Dann siehst du ja, wie dein Teich damit klarkommt. Je nach Fischart und Lebensbedingungen vermehren sich die lieben kleinen auch gerne mal. Wenn du also schon am Limit bist und dann noch Nachwuchs kommt, hast du ständig das Problem, wohin mit den Fischen.

Und zu guter Letzt kommt es ja auch noch auf deine persönlichen Vorlieben an. Möchtest du sog. Biotop- Fische, oder lieber Was, das Handzahm wird (__ Goldfisch, Schubunkin, Koi)

Jetzt habe ich aber gelesen, dass du keine Technik im Teich hast und auch __ Molche und __ Frösche. Wenn du jetzt den Fischbestand aufstockst, kann es passieren, dass die Molche abwandern, der Nachwuchs gefressen wird und die Teichbiologie mit dem Mehr an Fisch nicht klarkommt.

Das solltest du dir gut überlegen. Falls also dein Teich im Moment gut funktioniert, lass es lieber wie es ist.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Fluni81 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieviel Fische im Teich ????*

..ah, das leuchtet mir ein mit den unterschiedlichen Fischarten..aber ich hatte trotzdem gedacht, das es so eine Regel gäbe..vermutlich weil ich diese Angabe mit den cm Fisch und der entsprechenden Literzahl schon  mal i-wo gelesen hatte
Übrigens ist das bei Kaninchen abolutes MINDESTmaß...mehr ist immer besser und auch anratenswert


----------



## Mattis (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: wieviel Fische im Teich ????*

Hallo an alle

Goldfische sind freudige Schwimmer,also ist der Besatz so schon ganz OK

Aber nicht noch mehr werden lassen


----------

